# SMOKED ANTELOPE & SMOKED CANTALOUPE!



## leah elisheva (Mar 24, 2014)

Well Happy brand new and beautiful week you Sweet Smoking Cookies!!!

And here's to delicious today!!!!!!!

Having just finished my dinner, I wanted to share it...













DSCF5615.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014






Smoking with pistachio shells instead of smoking chips...













DSCF5616.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014






I took some BABY soft feeling antelope meat - that was falling apart as I held it, and some sliced cantaloupe...













DSCF5617.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014


















DSCF5618.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014






And I left these plain today - no mopping them through grapeseed oil or such, just plain...













DSCF5619.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014


















DSCF5620.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014






And then I used my favorite new toy for this week - a spray can of olive oil for the grill - on some mere "grill grates" that I layered atop my little gas smoker...













DSCF5621.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014


















DSCF5622.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014






And I left that on for just 12 minutes (covered - only removing the lid for the photo etc.) and would have done 5 minutes more for company, but since I wasn't hosting company, I did it COLD in the middle which is how I adore my meat...













DSCF5623.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014






And I had to use up some tomato, cuke, and raw elephant garlic...













DSCF5625.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014






And use up some dried Porcini mushrooms...













DSCF5626.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014






And use up fresh basil...













DSCF5627.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014






Once off the smoker, I sliced the rinds off the fruit while meat was resting...













DSCF5629.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014






And whisked some olive oil and balsamic today...













DSCF5630.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014






And got the dogs' tiny portion ready, (I still feel so badly that I did not give them a more generous taste)...













DSCF5631.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014


















DSCF5632.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014


















DSCF5633.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014






And I plated that jazz together and drizzled the oil/vinegar mixture over it all, and also added freshly ground black pepper and pink Himalayan sea salt..













DSCF5634.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014


















DSCF5635.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014


















DSCF5637.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014






And lo and behold! Smoked cantaloupe tastes like butterscotch! ERGO: The healthy butterscotch! This is it! What a fabulous dessert to serve with cheese and wine next time! Amazing!













DSCF5638.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014


















DSCF5639.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014


















DSCF5640.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014


















DSCF5641.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014






And the meat was so soft and just spectacular!













DSCF5642.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 24, 2014






And all is right with the world! Smiles.

A lovely meal.

Thanks tons for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy new week!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## smoking b (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks like you were eating good today Leah!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I've never had antelope but I got to try some pronghorn a few years ago & liked it a lot.  That Himalayan pink salt is great! I'm almost out of it again sadly & need to get some more...  The salad looks very good


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey *Jeremy* that sounds good too!

And thanks so much for your kind words here! I'm delighted you enjoyed it, as it really was delicious!

And yes, indeed, I saw recently in a thread of yours that you were out of salt - I am a "salty or savory broad" and thus always perk up and do notice any mention of salts - and it's a lovely salt indeed!

Happy new week and thank you for commenting here about my antelope & cantaloupe!

It's fun to share!

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## disco (Mar 24, 2014)

Another terrific looking meal and the rhyming title is terrific!

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you tons Disco!!!

Raised on Dr. Seuss, and being a fan of his cousin too, (Dr. Sauce), somehow food and mood and Wineaux fun doings are intertwined!

I'm delighted for your comments!

Cheers! - Leah


----------

